# Stickler and Atom Splitter



## undercut (Dec 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how big a log this type of splitter can split?
I am looking for diameter and lenght. I am wondering if there is log say 5 feet in diameter and 8 feet long, if the post hole version Splitter you mount on a skid steer could split this size.

If you have used this kind please state the biggest you have split with it and state any limitations. thanks


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 11, 2007)

All the specs are on the web site. But basically as big as you can hold.They actually want the log on the ground so it dosent spin. 

Stickler Web Site


----------



## undercut (Dec 11, 2007)

*ok*

I guess i am really more concerned with the Atom splitter then. I used the stickler in the title because it worked in a similar manner. Does any one know the max the post hole digger style can split currently?


----------



## LNG24 (Dec 11, 2007)

undercut said:


> I guess i am really more concerned with the Atom splitter then. I used the stickler in the title because it worked in a similar manner. Does any one know the max the post hole digger style can split currently?



Are you talking about the gas powered hand held screw type? I did a search on line and could not find "Atom Splitter" Do you have a web site for the company?

Any Screw splitter will be limited to the torque you are capable of resisting as I am sure it will have more power than you can resist. You need to be careful with these though because if the log legs loose it can take out a shin, if your arms let loose you can screw up your wrists. 

Why wouldn't you just go with an easier to use alternative and the biggest reason these are not around too much. They simply did not work as expected...better than the traditional splitters.


----------



## undercut (Dec 13, 2007)

*yes and no*

Hey, i am glad you wrote on this topic. Search for the atom splitter or stickler on ebay to see these things. I think they both have web sites. I was just wondering If any one had actual expierence with the "post hole digger set up" or even the 3pt hitch set up. I know there are different ways to split wood but i am not ready to give up in this concept because i think it is very inventive and usable. I just want some feed back from people that use them and exactly what they can do with them. I agree about the spinning issue but there are ways around that. i am really curious if these things can split large diameter wood easily, even if it is cut into smaller logs say 5 feet dia and 6 feet in lenght. If any one knows the max please let me know. thanks.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a 3 point hitch type stickler I run w/ my 23hp utility tractor, works well but still unable to split anything over about 30" by 3' long. Tough to split large diameter wood will have to be split in small sections. Too long and the width of the "stickler/screw doesn't split the entire length...axe will be needed to finish the job as well as prying it back off the screw.
Feature I do like is you don't have to lift heavy rounds up...just roll them into the screw, little pressure and the screw takes over. Height is then adjusted w/ 3 point hydraulics. Found mine at a garage sale best 30 bucks I ever spent. 
Two man operation w/ PTO driven unit...one to operate the PTO another to push rounds into screw. Unless you have remote PTO controls.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 17, 2007)

old fart i saw with a stickler on a back of a pto tractor. 

working by himself. had a string on the ignition switch, a rope on the pto.

if he pulled either, the pto quit spinning. he grabbed for the rope first. figured the string was worst case, never had to use it.

big key in his opinino, have a BIG post to rest the wood on kept it all from spinning.

oops, never had to use the rope either, but did kill the engine a few times on big knotty stumps.


----------



## MrA (May 2, 2012)

*Stickler Splitter*

I just picked one up on Ebay, listed as Stickler log splitter. The cone spins, the screw threads dig into the wood and suck it into the cone causing it to split. Very ingenious in my opinion. It is the wedge concept, but instead of pounding it in to the log, the wedge is self driven into the log by the screw threads. I have used it on 3 ft rounds of knotted oak. It is mounted to my Chevy 1500, whole rear end sitting on jack stands, level ground. There are many safety precautions to consider and none should be ignored. It works very well and has already paid for itself in cost over renting a splitter. I have yet to find a log it could not split. Considering I get my firewood mostly free, the stuff everyone else passed over- stumps, knotted rounds etc., I have been splitting difficult wood and it handles it all. It's not as dangerous to use as it looks but does require extreme caution in set up and use.


----------



## blades (May 2, 2012)

You might want to review the various videos of the screw jig that are out there, like the one where the pickup gets knocked off the jackstands and takes off on its own.


----------



## MrA (May 2, 2012)

blades said:


> You might want to review the various videos of the screw jig that are out there, like the one where the pickup gets knocked off the jackstands and takes off on its own.


 There is no such video, if there is, please provide a link. How could the truck go anywhere without a drive wheel attached. If this did happen, it is because the operator did not set up properly.
Stickler Log Splitter Firewood Screw.MOV - YouTube


----------



## blades (May 3, 2012)

the truck rear end was up off ground with the stickler attached to the drivers side rear wheel. The person had blocked the front tires then engaged the transmission so as to rotate the device. With it spinning he then jammed a log to it. The log promptly dug into the dirt lifting and launching the truck forward off the jack stands. The truck went some distance before the log and stickler parted ways. The vid was posted here or on the other burning forum. I do not remember which. Ever try to stop a piece stuck on a drill in a drill press, same principal.


----------

